# Fuggin Facebook........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It was a huge mistake to become a member. I thought that I had deleted / closed my account a couple of months ago. Apparently not.

I was still receiving notifications, almost on a daily basis. I was determined to delete my account. So, I went back in today and tried again to do it. 

I think this time, I got it right. It said that it takes 14 days to completely deactivate an account. I looked it all over closely to insure that I did it right. And, then I looked it over again, just to make sure.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I must have did it right. Just received this in my e-mail account.

Facebook <[email protected]>

Today at 4:21 PM

We have received a request to permanently delete your account. Your account has been deactivated from the site and will be permanently deleted within 14 days.

If you did not request to permanently delete your account, please login to Facebook to cancel this request:

Thanks,
The Facebook Team


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They know you will be back.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> They know you will be back.


Naw.....I won't be back. My wife was the one who told me to sign-up as a member, so that I could try and find a longtime friend of mine who went missing. That was the only time I even used it.

It's been a huge PITA ever since.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I signed up for facebook one night at my Wifes request. The next morning I realized that it is a social disease and deleted it. I am so ashamed of my 12 hours of being "ONE OF THEM".

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

There's just something about that snot nosed punk Zuckerberg that always turned my stomach. Probably because he's a gun control hypocrite of the worst order who lives in a gated compound with 16 armed bodyguards. I never have nor ever will sign up. Like P.T. Barnum supposedly said: "There's a Zucker born every minute".



> According to a variety of press reports, Facebook's founder and CEO is worried about threats from "unstable website users." Gee, wonder why. In response, he's now protected by a phalanx of 16 armed guards 24 hours a day. Yes, we're talking about the same hypocritical weasel who's gradually banishing all mention of guns from his social network behemoth. The same Obama administration sycophant who likely colluded with the White House in the recent private sale ad ban. Not that the People of the Gun - those who pay attention to these things - will be shocked at all by any of this . . .
> 
> It's the same age-old elitism - guns for me, but not for thee. The Zuckerberg news is of a piece with people like Michael Bloomberg, Diane Feinstein, Mark Kelly, Gabby Giffords, and Shannon Watts. Those whose existence is so important - so vital to our society - that their personal safety and those of their loved ones justifies armed self defense, even as they advocate that yours and mine be rolled back or eliminated.
> 
> Fortunately, we still have the Second Amendment which enshrines the civil right of all Americans to keep and bear arms. For now, anyway. ----http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2016/02/daniel-zimmerman/mark-zuckerberg-has-16-armed-bodyguards/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I signed up for facebook one night at my Wifes request. The next morning I realized that it is a social disease and deleted it. I am so ashamed of my 12 hours of being "ONE OF THEM".
> 
> GW


I hope you were inappropriately mistreated with expired antibiotics by a rabid Corpsman


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I hope you were inappropriately mistreated with expired antibiotics by a rabid Corpsman


I settled for a long chat with a short bartender that had straight hair and curly teeth.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> I signed up for facebook one night at my Wifes request. The next morning I realized that it is a social disease and deleted it. I am so ashamed of my 12 hours of being "ONE OF THEM".
> 
> GW


Sounds like to me you realized your mistake and resolved the problem.

Just as I did............:smt023


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I hope you were inappropriately mistreated with expired antibiotics by a rabid Corpsman


Sounds like _someone_ is a *BIG* Facebook fan. :watching:

Just sayin.............


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That proves I is smarter I ain't joined I won't join, I won't join any of them before Paratrooper has the ice skate concession, and Steve the hot cocoa concession in hell


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

My wife is on it all the time. I refuse to use it. Just don’t care for what I’ve heard about how much info they compile on you. Also, I don’t need to tell everyone what I’m doing with my life every 20 minutes. My business, nobody else’s.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is a quote from an unknown author that makes sense "Just because it happened to you does not make it interesting".

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

goldwing said:


> Here is a quote from an unknown author that makes sense "Just because it happened to you does not make it interesting".
> 
> GW


Does too!!!!!!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I settled for a long chat with a short bartender that had straight hair and curly teeth.
> 
> GW


It's called a "Mullet"


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> That proves I is smarter I ain't joined I won't join, I won't join any of them before Paratrooper has the ice skate concession, and Steve the hot cocoa concession in hell


Steve has the cocoa concession in place, just waiting on Paratrooper.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Sounds like _someone_ is a *BIG* Facebook fan. :watching:
> 
> Just sayin.............


I'm one of the few, the proud, the never joined, never gonna join facebook (or any others of those sites)


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I've been a member for awhile. I like to "listen" to the grabber fantasies and my representatives in Congress; use them as reminders that dieing won't be acceptable unless I provide a voice In The wilderness beforehand. Some of the gun owners are approximately as nutso as the grabber pukes.

Plus, the Ruger Revolvers page is entertaining and informative, and the reloading pages haven't all been banned yet.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

messages deleted, was a sofware glitch.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Never been on farcebook, never will be on farcebook. I do not give a rat's backside what people are doing EVERY minute of the day, AND night. ANNNND I have ZERO intent on letting EVERYONE know what I'm doing 24 hours a day. My Wife uses it to keep up with Family, and her best Friend back in NY. Other than that it's useless.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I'm one of the few, the proud, the never joined, never gonna join facebook (or any others of those sites)


Well, then it sounds as if you're not as bad as everyone tries to make you out to be.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm proud of you para. I just don't use it and mark all emails from it as spam.

It is disconcerting when you get email from a dead person wanting happy birthday wishes.



paratrooper said:


> I must have did it right. Just received this in my e-mail account.
> 
> Facebook <[email protected]>
> 
> ...


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

AZdave said:


> I'm proud of you para. I just don't use it and mark all emails from it as spam.
> 
> It is disconcerting when you get email from a dead person wanting happy birthday wishes.


My wife gets tons of unwanted marketing calls, and I hardly get any. I wonder if Facebook has sold her phone number to these telemarketers? She probably gets a half dozen calls a day.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

When I grow up I'm joining Facebook.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

TheReaper said:


> When I grow up I'm joining Facebook.


In that case, it will never happen.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been doing facebook for a couple of years now. To date, it has been a great way for me to reconnect with old friends from days gone by and to supercede the void that seems to come with growing older. As for the data collectors...……..let them eat cake!


----------

